# ahsley olsen inspired fotd (beauty marked)



## ilovedisneyland (Jul 25, 2005)

I've had people tell me i look like the olsen twins all of my life. So today i decided to try a look that i liked of theirs (ahsley's) from Bazaar magazine. I went full out with the scary faces they make and everything. I might just say they can pull it off a little better then me lol. oh well i tried.

eyes:
beauty marked e/s
ricepaper e/s
club e/s
fluid line black track
zoom lash
(dipdown fluid line for brows)

face:
studio fix nw20
blushbaby sheertone blush

lips: 
love dust l/s
chapstick

heres the look

http://www.olsen-twins-news.com/news...-bazaar-05.jpg

and mine ... lol i cant get over how stupid i look making these faces.












and me being normal


----------



## sassy*girl (Jul 25, 2005)

Aw, I used to watch their movies when I was younger. Haha. Oh gosh. Anyway, great job! I can't see the picture of Ashley though, but I know which one you're talking about


----------



## user2 (Jul 25, 2005)

That looks awesome!!

Do you mean that pic? http://www.olsen-twins-news.com/news...-bazaar-05.jpg


----------



## ilovedisneyland (Jul 25, 2005)

yea why is it not there?!


----------



## user2 (Jul 25, 2005)

Sorry for double posting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




** edited: fixed the double post for you VV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ** (admin)


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 25, 2005)

wow you look awesome! and you made her exact face!! haha <3


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 25, 2005)

very pretty! u look just like ashley with the blonde hair!!! =)


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 25, 2005)

Very pretty.


----------



## xtina420 (Jul 25, 2005)

Wow that is awesome ! Very pretty...and great tan !


----------



## iiifugaziii (Jul 25, 2005)

that looks really good!!!


----------



## JessieC (Jul 25, 2005)

That looks so amazing. You really have a lot of the same features as Ashley Olsen. I love this FOTD


----------



## Shawna (Jul 25, 2005)

I never noticed it until you mentioned it, but you do look like her.  Except I think you pull off the look better.  I love your FOTDs.


----------



## ilovedisneyland (Jul 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_I never noticed it until you mentioned it, but you do look like her.  Except I think you pull off the look better.  I love your FOTDs._

 
aww thank youuu :]


----------



## breathless (Jul 26, 2005)

aww! i wish i could look like them. they're so beautiful & so are you! *jealous*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2005)

you totally loook like her too


----------



## sallytheragdol (Jul 26, 2005)

You look a bit like her....only prettier! Imo. But then again, maybe she'd be prettier if she didn't make that ridiculous face. Oh well at lesat it's not as bad as her sisters perpetual "pout" or whatever that is. 
Anyway, I love teh look,a nd you look stunning, as usual.


----------



## Crazy Girly (Jul 26, 2005)

This is a perfekt look.And you did a great job ,it looks just like Ashley.WOW!!!


----------



## superzosh (Jul 26, 2005)

Gorgerous!!! I think you're even prettier than Ashely! You did a great job!! I love the eyes and that lipstick looks amazing!


----------



## VertDeGris (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow, that's gorgeous. I wish I could use my beauty marked that pretty...


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Mar 10, 2006)

v nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she used print didnt she a like yours


----------



## stuntpilot (Mar 10, 2006)

Oh my gosh, I thought you were her at first! You're a lot prettier and don't look like you're still 12 years old though.


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Mar 10, 2006)

what an amazing recreation! you are awesome girl! and much prettier imo


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 10, 2006)

you matched it perfect...great job...your way prettier btw.


----------



## Pink_minx (Mar 10, 2006)

You def. got their eyes...very pretty!


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Mar 10, 2006)

wow beautiful.i i thought u hair was brown lmao maybe i told the wrong person i liked their hair color


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

very pretty


----------



## amelee (Mar 11, 2006)

very pretty!


----------



## star1692 (Mar 11, 2006)

awww...you look totally cute girl!!!  and you really do look like one of the Olsens but much prettier!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Mar 11, 2006)

gorgeous!!


----------



## KJam (Mar 11, 2006)

beautiful!


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 12, 2006)

pretty!!


----------



## ilovedisneyland (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mouthygirl95820* 
_wow beautiful.i i thought u hair was brown lmao maybe i told the wrong person i liked their hair color_

 
lol i didnt even notice someone brought this back up. its me  i just dyed my hair brown a few weeks ago


----------



## sandyisntcool (Mar 13, 2006)

very cute! you look like nicole ritchie!


----------



## AbercrombieBabe (Mar 15, 2007)

wow in the first pic you look soo much like her! Lala love it


----------



## miztgral (Mar 15, 2007)

Why do you remind me of Nicole Ricci (during her non-lollipop days)? 
Maybe the look will work better if you didn't smile! 
I love the look. But my asian eyes will definitely not carry it off.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Mar 16, 2007)

pretty


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 16, 2007)

I dig the light hair on you very cute! You're way prettier then either of them, however you did fantastic job of recreating the look right down to the face, you are sooo cute!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 16, 2007)

I really really like that look on you. I can't see the first picture though.


----------



## jsimpson (Mar 16, 2007)

OMG, you look great.  You really do look like the Olsens but that's not a bad thing at all.


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 16, 2007)

so really pretty. awesome job!!!


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 16, 2007)

you look so much like her in the first pic. great job!


----------



## PirateSmile (Mar 16, 2007)

You know I actually think you can pull off the look a bit better - the eyes kinda make her look a big tired/old, but on you it really opens out your eyes - gorgeous


----------



## snowkei (Mar 16, 2007)

wow gorgeous!


----------



## amelia.jayde (Mar 16, 2007)

omg, gorgeous! i love that look on you.


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 16, 2007)

Cute. I see the resemblence for sure


----------



## HardcoreBarbie (Mar 16, 2007)

i have ALLLLLWAYS been a fan of your FOTD's....i went kinda stalkerish and searched them all and looked at each one...


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 16, 2007)

I def see the resemblance, you look hot!


----------



## user79 (Mar 17, 2007)

Very nice!! I have no clue how you made Beauty Mark and Club look like that but the end result is very nice.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 18, 2007)

I can see it in the first picture!  But you are way more beautiful!!


----------

